# Ausbildung/Studium als SPS-Programmierer



## Tobi.H (4 Mai 2016)

Hallo, mein Name ist Tobi und ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Ausbildung bzw. Studium um als SPS-Programmierer zu arbeiten. Ich habe gerade meine Umschulung als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung abgeschlossen. Obwohl ich mit einem Schnitt von 1,4 im Schulzeugnis und 2,8 im IHK Zeugnis abgeschnitten habe bekomme ich keinen Job. Gerade in meiner Gegend in Pforzheim gibt es eher weniger Stellen als Anwendungsentwickler. Was ich aber in der Jobbörse immer wieder sehe sind Stellen für SPS-Programmierer und deshalb interessiere ich mich dafür.

Jetzt ist meine Frage welchen Schein man benötigt um in diese Welt einzusteigen. Was ist ratsam? Techniker oder Studium? Gibt es auch ein Fernstudium? Wie sehen die Verdienstmöglichkeiten aus?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Bits_And_More (6 Mai 2016)

Wenn du die Zeit und das Geld hast, würde ich dir auf alle Fälle ein Studium empfehlen. Auch wenn dies z.T. etwas weiter von der Praxis entfernt ist (Ich hatte z.B. in 3 Jahren nur 2 Module Automation), erlernst du viele Grundlagen und was noch viel wichtiger ist, wie man Probleme in nützlicher Zeit selbstständig löst. Details, wie Kenntnisse von AWL etc., lernst du in der Praxis wesentlich mehr, als im Studium.


----------



## Tobi.H (6 Mai 2016)

Ich denke auch eher an ein Studium, aber an einer FH. Ich glaube die FH in Mannheim hatte keine schlechten Bewertungen bei dem Studienfach Automatisierungstechnik.
Kannst du mir sagen wie der Arbeitsmarkt aussieht? Ich will mich nicht nochmal weiterbilden und danach keinen Job bekommen.


----------



## Bits_And_More (6 Mai 2016)

Ich würde dir auch FH empfehlen. Wie der Arbeitsmarkt in DE aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Ich arbeite in der Schweiz.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Mai 2016)

Tobi.H schrieb:


> Ich denke auch eher an ein Studium, aber an einer FH. Ich glaube die FH in Mannheim hatte keine schlechten Bewertungen bei dem Studienfach Automatisierungstechnik.
> Kannst du mir sagen wie der Arbeitsmarkt aussieht? Ich will mich nicht nochmal weiterbilden und danach keinen Job bekommen.



zum SPS programmieren gehört auch Inbetriebnahme beim Kunde (Im Ausland).
Wenn Reisebereitschaft da ist sehe ich da im Moment kein Problemen auf der Arbeitsmarkt.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das ein Anfänger und Aufbaukurs dir auch Chancen bieten auf ein Job in der SPS Welt.

Bram


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2016)

Im Süden Deutschlands hast du die besten Chancen in der Automatisierungstechnik.
Die Job-Börsen spiegeln es auch wieder.
Studium ist sicherlich der beste Einstieg.

Verdienstmöglichkeiten sind schlichtweg sehr gut ... den richtigen Arbeitgeber vorausgesetzt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Bits_And_More (6 Mai 2016)

Reisetätigkeit, gerade weltweit, hängt auch stark vom jeweiligen Arbeitgeber ab. Das kann von gar keiner bis zu x% alles sein. Ich kenne Betriebe, da arbeiten die Entwickler immer im gleichen Büro an ihrem Arbeitsort und die Inbetriebnahme wird von Techniker beim Kunden durchgeführt, und wieder andere, da geht der Entwickler selbst auf Inbetriebnahme. Wenn du hier flexibel bist, hast du sicher bessere Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.


----------



## -J-E- (6 Mai 2016)

Ich bin auch Fachinformatiker in der Anwendungsentwicklung. Habe allerdings schon die Ausbildung in einem Betrieb gemacht in dem ich SPSen programmiert habe. 
Die Jobaussichten und Verdienstmöglichkeiten als SPS-Programmierer in Deutschland sind im Moment sehr gut.

Ich habe Jobangebote sowohl relativ Ortsgebunden als auch mit Reisetätigkeit.
Inbetrienehme beim Kunden gehört fast überall dazu. Je nachdem wie aber die Firma ausgerichtet ist, bist du dabei nicht weiter als 2-3 Stunden von deinem eigentlichen Büroarbeitsplatz entfernt.


----------



## norustnotrust (6 Mai 2016)

Tobi.H schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Umschulung als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung abgeschlossen. Obwohl ich mit einem Schnitt von 1,4 im Schulzeugnis und 2,8 im IHK Zeugnis abgeschnitten habe bekomme ich keinen Job. Gerade in meiner Gegend in Pforzheim gibt es eher weniger Stellen als Anwendungsentwickler.



Die erstbeste online Jobbörse spuckt 2430 Stellen für "Softwareentwickler" Umkreis von 50km um Pforzheim aus.
https://www.jobbörse.com/jobs/?jobtitle=softwareentwickler&location=Pforzheim&radius=50

aber nur 850 für "SPS"
https://www.jobbörse.com/jobs/?jobtitle=sps&location=Pforzheim&radius=50

Bist du sicher dass es am Arbeitsmarkt liegt?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Mai 2016)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Die erstbeste online Jobbörse spuckt 2430 Stellen für "Softwareentwickler" Umkreis von 50km um Pforzheim aus.
> https://www.jobbörse.com/jobs/?jobtitle=softwareentwickler&location=Pforzheim&radius=50
> 
> aber nur 850 für "SPS"
> ...



Genau das ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen.
Wenn es sonst nicht klappt, dann mach ich halt mal SPS.
Das ist was für jeden, da braucht man keine großen Kenntnisse.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2016)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Die erstbeste online Jobbörse spuckt 2430 Stellen für "Softwareentwickler" Umkreis von 50km um Pforzheim aus.
> https://www.jobbörse.com/jobs/?jobtitle=softwareentwickler&location=Pforzheim&radius=50



Naja nach einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker ist man auch kein Software-Entwickler.
Das sind schon 2 Paar Stiefel.
Wenn man dann die Studieninhalte Informatik und Automatisierungstechnik vergleicht, dann würde ich mich auch lieber für die Automatisierung entscheiden.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## -J-E- (6 Mai 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Genau das ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen.
> Wenn es sonst nicht klappt, dann mach ich halt mal SPS.
> Das ist was für jeden, da braucht man keine großen Kenntnisse.



Mit dieser Einstellung wird man keinen Job bekommen.
Gute SPS-Programmierer sind sehr gefragt. D.h. man muss sich mit SPS Programmierung wirklich auskennen. 
Mit nur ein bisschenc"rumprogrammieren" wird man wohl wirklich keine guten Aussichten haben einen Job zu finden.
Aber Programmierer die Fachwissen haben und sich mit SPS-Programmierung und den damit einhergehenden Problemen gut auskennen
werden auf dem aktuellen Jobmarkt schneller einen Job finden als Fachinformatiker auf anderen Gebieten.
Da SPS Programmierer eher im Bereich Industrie bzw. Gebäudeautomatisierung angesiedelt sind, ist dort auch mehr Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## norustnotrust (6 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja nach einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker ist man auch kein Software-Entwickler.
> Das sind schon 2 Paar Stiefel.



Was ist man dann? Ich meine ich will echt nicht nicht sekant sein aber als Österreicher bin ich kein Experte der deutschen Ausbildungslandschaft. Wenn ich "Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung" suche dann finde ich:
https://berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de...707224027?path=null/kurzbeschreibung&dkz=7856
und das hört sich genau nach Softwareentwickler an. Vielleicht kannst du mich aufklären.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2016)

Das Hauptproblem dürfte sein, dass er als Fachinformatiker nicht einmal den Schaltschrank öffnen darf, in dem sich eine SPS normalerweise befindet.
Dazu kann er sich vielleicht zur "Elektrofachkraft nach BGV" oder etwas in der Art weiterbilden (lassen), aber zum SPS Programmieren gehört auch das Lesen und Verstehen von Elektroschaltplänen.
Hinzu kommt, dass es nicht selten vorkommt, dass selbst der "reine" SPS-Programmierer am Schaltschrank noch etwas verdrahten, oder etwas umverdrahten muss.
Wäre ich Chef, würde ich einen Fachinformatiker nicht zur SPS-Programmierung einstellen. Zumindest nicht wenn er nicht noch ordentlich Zusatzqualifikation bezügl. Elektrotechnik draufsatteln kann.


----------



## Fabpicard (7 Mai 2016)

Ein Stück weit, macht auch die Herangehensweise an die Programmierung einen Unterschied 

Wir haben in einer Maschine ne 300er und 2 400er (ok, noch paar mehr nur die hier sind von einem Hersteller)...
Der Code in der 300er sieht weitestgehend etwas "grude" aus. Ich dachte schon, da hätte einer versucht das Objektmodell von JAVA drüber zu stülpen...
Als dann wieder einer der Programmierer vom Hersteller da war, meinte er nur zu mir:
"Ja, der Kollege hatte vorher Informatik studiert und musste sich etwas an die SPS-Welt gewöhnen. Inzwischen programmiert er auch anders, sonst will ja keiner mehr an seine Programme ran" 

Hochsprachen kommen zwar immer mehr in SPS, jedoch liegt der Schwerpunkt wie Thomas schon sagte, wohl eher auf der elektrischen Komponente und dazu muss es eben passen 
(Sonst würde man sich seine Bildchen in der Visu ja auch gerade selbst in HTML skripten)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## -J-E- (7 Mai 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem dürfte sein, dass er als  Fachinformatiker nicht einmal den Schaltschrank öffnen darf, in dem sich  eine SPS normalerweise befindet.
> Dazu kann er sich vielleicht zur "Elektrofachkraft nach BGV" oder etwas  in der Art weiterbilden (lassen), aber zum SPS Programmieren gehört auch  das Lesen und Verstehen von Elektroschaltplänen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass es nicht selten vorkommt, dass selbst der "reine"  SPS-Programmierer am Schaltschrank noch etwas verdrahten, oder etwas  umverdrahten muss.
> Wäre ich Chef, würde ich einen Fachinformatiker nicht zur  SPS-Programmierung einstellen. Zumindest nicht wenn er nicht noch  ordentlich Zusatzqualifikation bezügl. Elektrotechnik draufsatteln  kann.



So stimmt das nicht. In großen Unternhemen die z.B. Industrienalagen  in Betrieb nehmen ist es meist so, dass bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch  ein Elektrotechniker mit dabei ist, der die Verdrahtungen usw. vornimmt.  

Ausserdem kann man sich zu *"Elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person (EUP)" *Fortbilden. Dann darf man auch an den Schaltschränken im Klein- bzw. Niederspannungsbereich (je nach Fortbildung) arbeiten.
Es gibt auch Forbildungen um Schalpläne lesen, verstehen und korrigieren zu können(z.B. an der Abendakademie oder TÜV)

Ich  gehe davon aus, dass wenn man als SPS-Programmierer arbeiten möchte,  auch bereit sein muss sich weiterzubilden. Wie in jedem Job gehört halt  auch hier etwas initiative dazu. Wenn man eine oder sogar beide der oben  genannten Fortbildungen hat, hat man sehr große Chancen einen Job zu  finden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2016)

-J-E- schrieb:


> So stimmt das nicht. In großen Unternhemen die z.B. Industrienalagen  in Betrieb nehmen ist es meist so, dass bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch  ein Elektrotechniker mit dabei ist, der die Verdrahtungen usw. vornimmt.
> 
> Ausserdem kann man sich zu *"Elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person (EUP)" *Fortbilden. Dann darf man auch an den Schaltschränken im Klein- bzw. Niederspannungsbereich (je nach Fortbildung) arbeiten.
> Es gibt auch Forbildungen um Schalpläne lesen, verstehen und korrigieren zu können(z.B. an der Abendakademie oder TÜV)
> ...



Das ist doch Quark, wer schickt den einen
Programmierenden EUP auf IBN oder Fehlersuche. 

Die Fertigkeiten die man in diesem Job
braucht, lernt man nicht in einen Drei Tage
Kaffeetrinker-Seminar, sondern in Jahre langes Rödeln auf der Baustelle, mit 
Kunden und Chefs die einen anschreien,
wenn man den Termin nicht einhält oder
etwas nicht zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## -J-E- (7 Mai 2016)

Die ursprüngliche Frage war, ob sich eine Umschulung lohnt. 
Einem Arbeitgeber wird klar sein, dass wenn er jemanden der direkt aus einer Ausbildung oder einer Umschulung einstellt, dieser wissen wird, dass da nicht "Jahrelange" Beruferfahrung dahinterstecken kann. 
 SPS-Programmierer sind auf dem Markt gesucht. Dabei sind Programmierer mit guten Problemlösestrategien und guten PRogrammierfertigkeiten.

Deine Aussage





> Die Fertigkeiten die man in diesem Job
> braucht, lernt man nicht in einen Drei Tage
> Kaffeetrinker-Seminar, sondern in Jahre langes Rödeln auf der Baustelle, mit
> Kunden und Chefs die einen anschreien


ist ja auch totaler Quatsch.
Dann gäbe es ja nie wieder neue SPS-Programmierer, da jemand direkt aus der Ausbildung wohl nicht dieses 





> Jahre langes Rödeln auf der Baustelle, mit
> Kunden und Chefs die einen anschreien


 hinter sich haben kann.

Man wird wohl anfangs nicht gleich alleine auf die BAustellen geschickt werden, das kommt mit der Zeit. Aber gesucht sind vor Allem auch junge Programmierer die von den Firmen noch geformt werden können und auf die spezifischen Probleme getrimmt werden können.


----------



## RONIN (7 Mai 2016)

-J-E- schrieb:


> So stimmt das nicht. In großen Unternhemen die z.B. Industrienalagen  in Betrieb nehmen ist es meist so, dass bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch  ein Elektrotechniker mit dabei ist, der die Verdrahtungen usw. vornimmt.


Hängt von Firmengröße und Einsatzfeld aus.

Der Inbetriebnehmer der ne Maschine aufstellt (könnt ihr euch streiten ob das als SPS-Programmierer gilt) ist sowieso allein.
Ein PLS-Programmierer an nem Groß-System hat eher immer jemanden dabei.
Aber auch dort ist es gegen Ende der IBN meist so, vor allem weil sein Elektriker-Kumpane 95% des Arbeitstages nur mehr Nase bohrt, dieser irgendwann nach Hause geschickt wird. Wenn's dann aber irgendwo zwickt, ist es wieder blöd.

Lustig sind auch immer wieder diejenigen die nicht mal vom Sessel aufstehen und zehn Meter zum Schaltschrank gehen um mal schnell 2 Drähte zu tauschen.
Da wird mir der IBN des Teils dann lieber ne dreiviertel Stunde gewartet (oder was anderes versucht) bis jemand um die Ecke kommt und das korrigiert.
Da hab ich schon Leute Zeit verschießen gesehen...



-J-E- schrieb:


> Dabei sind Programmierer mit guten Problemlösestrategien und guten PRogrammierfertigkeiten.


Das stimmt schon so und muss auch die zentrale Fertigkeit eines jeden Programmierers sein der Arbeit finden will.
Der SPS-Programmierer auf der IBN hat aber auch mit elektrischen Problemen zu kämpfen und muss auch dort Problemlösungen bereitstellen.
Klar kann man von einem Neuling dann nicht erwarten dass er Baustellenerfahrung hat, man wird aber sehr wohl fragen ob er bereit bist auch solche Probleme auf der Baustelle zu lösen.

Wenn der Planzeichner mal wieder einige Geberanschlüsse verhunzt hat, helfen dir die Elektrotechniker die du dabei hast meist wenig. 
Wenn dieser beteuert er hätte den Sensor richtig angeschlossen dann muss man trotzdem in Grube oder ins Loch krabbeln und ihm zeigen dass es nicht so war.

Das ist jetzt nichts was man sich mit Zeit und "Gerödl" aber vor allem Bereitschaft aneignen kann.
Das erwartet sich Arbeitgeber aber wenn er jemanden auf IBN schickt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Man kann zwar hoffen dass man als SPS-Programierer einen Job ohne Elektro-Komponente bekommt, geht aber eher nur wenn man  keine IBN macht. 
Diese Jobs sind eher rar. Die meisten Jobs die zum Angebot stehen schließen obiges ein.

Das ist aber alles kein Problem für einen jungen Neueinsteiger, sofern er mit den richtigen Erwartungen und vor allem der *Bereitschaft* ins Rennen geht.
Solange man gegerüber sowas nicht abgeneigt ist, sehe ich absolut kein Problem mit so einer Berufswahl.

PS: Auf Überstunden auf der IBN sollte man auch gefasst sein.
 Eine "praktisch" veranlagte Persönlichkeit hilft auch.


----------



## -J-E- (7 Mai 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
> Man kann zwar hoffen dass man als SPS-Programierer einen Job ohne Elektro-Komponente bekommt, geht aber eher nur wenn keine Inbetriebnahmen macht. Diese Jobs sind eher rar. Die meisten Jobs die zum Angebot stehen schließen obiges ein.
> 
> Das ist aber alles kein Problem für einen jungen Neueinsteiger, sofern er mit den richtigen Erwartungen und vor allem der *Bereitschaft* ins Rennen geht. Solange man gegerüber sowas nicht ist, sehe ich absolut kein Problem mir so einer Berufswahl.





RONIN schrieb:


> PS: Auf Überstunden auf der IBN sollte man auch gefasst sein.
> Ein "praktisch" veranlagte Persönlichkeit hilft auch.



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen


----------

